# Handling Classes



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You'll need a show lead and collar and there are many options  When you start class I wouldn't let anyone give your dog food except the judge--you don't want her to think she can get food from other handlers (or at least, I don't want mine to think that).

Be very careful about which dogs you let her interact with, if any. And make it fun! If she doesn't hold still don't worry about it--at her age it is far more important that she have fun than that she is trained to stand still. JMO...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm obviously no expert on this at this point, but I agree with GoldenSail, just make it fun! 

I think it's personal preference on the leash and collar. I practice with the chain collars since that is what we use, but whatever you're comfortable with works. A friend of mine uses nylon collars and leashes, but I think leather feels better. If you have any shows coming up in your area you can go and look at the vendors and see what you like. I've ordered a lot of stuff from The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies. They have pretty good prices and are a vendor at some of our local shows.

Chloe is just over 5 months old and I was told to practice having people go over Chloe, since she thinks everyone who comes up to her is coming to play. She does well sometimes, but we're still working on it!


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

You need a "show collar and lead". Everyone has their favorites but I start my pups on a martingale nylon collar/lead (I have one that adjusts to fit and 8 wk old to a 6 month old). Then they graduate to a Resco cordo-hyde lead with a nylon choke. I see Resco now makes a coro-hyde martingale - I may try one of them out.

I like a lead about 4 feet long and 1/4 - 3/8 inches wide and try to find one with out the snap (the snap is difficult for some people to manage). If you order a Resco it will be stiff at first so either wash it or handle it a lot before the first class.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sunkota said:


> You need a "show collar and lead". Everyone has their favorites but I start my pups on a martingale nylon collar/lead (I have one that adjusts to fit and 8 wk old to a 6 month old). Then they graduate to a Resco cordo-hyde lead with a nylon choke. I see Resco now makes a coro-hyde martingale - I may try one of them out.
> 
> I like a lead about 4 feet long and 1/4 - 3/8 inches wide and try to find one with out the snap (the snap is difficult for some people to manage). If you order a Resco it will be stiff at first so either wash it or handle it a lot before the first class.


This is exactly the kind of info that I've been looking for. My breeder said that she likes a martingale for younger puppies, but Gibbs will be 7 mo old next month for our first handling class. I want to get something that I can continue to use for a while. I've been looking at the Resco, but didn't know what to get. Thanks!

Right now, Gibbs knows a stand signal and command and watch me. We're working on stand/stay but he always moves his front feet when I come back to him. Not sure how to stop that. Guess I'll find out next month!

**What size choke for an adult male golden?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> **What size choke for an adult male golden?


I ordered a 20" and regretted not ordering a 22" or 24" once Jack (and his melon head) got bigger. It fits but just barely and is really difficult to get on and off. I have a 22" that is easier to get on and off, but I'd probably order a 24" if I were ordering now. I use the 20" on Chloe and it's gigantic on her right now, but we make do. I think the 20" will be fine for her once she's full grown.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm obviously no expert on this at this point, but I agree with GoldenSail, just make it fun!
> 
> I think it's personal preference on the leash and collar. I practice with the chain collars since that is what we use, but whatever you're comfortable with works. A friend of mine uses nylon collars and leashes, but I think leather feels better. If you have any shows coming up in your area you can go and look at the vendors and see what you like. I've ordered a lot of stuff from The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies. They have pretty good prices and are a vendor at some of our local shows.
> 
> Chloe is just over 5 months old and I was told to practice having people go over Chloe, since she thinks everyone who comes up to her is coming to play. She does well sometimes, but we're still working on it!


Ohhh thanks for the link and the thoughts. I'm guessing my hands will probably respond best to leather, after riding horses for 25 years, leather in any shape or form just feels very natural for me to hold. 




Sunkota said:


> You need a "show collar and lead". Everyone has their favorites but I start my pups on a martingale nylon collar/lead (I have one that adjusts to fit and 8 wk old to a 6 month old). Then they graduate to a Resco cordo-hyde lead with a nylon choke. I see Resco now makes a coro-hyde martingale - I may try one of them out.
> 
> I like a lead about 4 feet long and 1/4 - 3/8 inches wide and try to find one with out the snap (the snap is difficult for some people to manage). If you order a Resco it will be stiff at first so either wash it or handle it a lot before the first class.


Great response, and thank you for sharing your sizing preferences. What are the benefits to chain vs nylon choke? Especially early on?


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer the nylon. Even a chain "show collar"" (the one that looks flat, not like an obedience collar) can get caught up in the coat, especially the ruff under the neck. The nylon is easier for me to pull up under the throat when in the ring getting ready to move. 

On the other hand I don't like the nylon leads (but lots of people love them). I prefer the Resco but have used a thin leather lead too. Some of the braided show leads are nice but I found some of them to be rough on my hands.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Make it and keep it fun fun fun! You know Hush the best so when she gets tired or bored stop.

I always end on a good note with the boys (I work with Laura's pointer and my Dalmatian) - and I think they are really enjoying going to class. Since Laura is teaching class it can be sometimes very difficult for Nitro (Dal) to stand still but he's trying. And for me it's very good practice since the two boys are different to work with. 

Rumor has it we'll start switching dogs this month which should be interesting. I have never worked with a dog that gets stacked on the table so that will be a good experience.

I have learned so much since I started handling class last year. And I have met some fantastic friends 

And since you own a Crew daughter I think you should (must  ) get a lead from Lacy. I have two now and LOVE them. I got the most beautiful one for my birthday and another one for Christmas so I can switch if I feel it doesn't go with my outfit


----------

